# Motorhome Wheelclamps Which one????



## 98482 (Apr 3, 2006)

Can anyone advise me on what wheelclamp is best for our Swift Sundance 590rl on a Fiat Chassis and the best place to get one in terms of value.

Rob :roll:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Can't help in your choice but Dave, Nukeadmin, sells them in Outdoor Bits

http://www.outdoorbits.com/index.php/cPath/5?osCsid=e1eec42573884d1f0672a7ec69590e46


----------

